# How to measure body fat?



## S.Cheesman (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering how you all keep track of body fat %?

I've heard that the scales that work it out based on height vs weight can be inaccurate.

Are calipers the best way to go?

Thanks,


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Realistic..... callipers yes!

Only realy accurate way is getting measured in a special water tank


----------



## S.Cheesman (May 9, 2012)

Have just been reading about the water tank option... hardly ideal for your average joe!

I'll get searching for a pair of calipers then...

thanks again


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think franki was just informing you about the best way not telling you to go do it lol.

Get some calipers or go to a health clinic and they'll be more accurate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> I think franki was just informing you about the best way not telling you to go do it lol.
> 
> Get some calipers or go to a health clinic and they'll be more accurate


Cheers jord help yourself to another biscuit lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What biscuits you got lol I like bourbons ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> What biscuits you got lol I like bourbons ?


I hate bourbons lol

Digestives for me


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

The scales in boots can give you a good estimate mate although, if you want a cheap way of judging uploads a photo and let us judge!


----------



## S.Cheesman (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, ill get an up to date photo for you to judge.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Caliper tests are usually used to measure the body fat especially when a specific type of person is desired for a particular activity.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

renshaw said:


> The scales in boots can give you a good estimate mate although, if you want a cheap way of judging uploads a photo and let us judge!


Scales in boots are ****e it uses BMI scale which is ****** when it comes to bodybuilders and oddly shaped people lol

According to BMI im obese


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not surprised being on about 10,000 cals a day...fatty!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Not surprised being on about 10,000 cals a day...fatty!!!


3800to be precise lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You starving yourself or what J-Doggy-Dog?? Get on the Mars bars with Brock!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I know mate I'm in starvation mode


----------



## mccalldavid (Oct 4, 2012)

You can measure your body fat using Body mass index witch calculate of body fat based on height and weight that applies to both men and women.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

You should check out the article I wrote recently on BF% it discusses the merits of different methods. It's in the natural bodybuilding section and it may change your mind when it comes to choosing a method.


----------



## BobbyDee1466868037 (Dec 17, 2012)

You can pick a cheap set from amazon.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

calipers will tell if you are loosing bodyfat but not always actual accurate bodyfat %


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mccalldavid said:


> You can measure your body fat using Body mass index witch calculate of body fat based on height and weight that applies to both men and women.


Utter bollocks!

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Proteinsforhealth (Jan 23, 2013)

Bodyfat Testing best is skinfold Calipers. This is my opinion. Vitamins found in protein powders include the following-

Fish oil- Fish oil is a nutrient supplement/ vitamin that contains a numerous amount of antioxidants. Your body does not produce fish oil, therefore it is an important supplement to incorporate into the powder.

Vitamin B 2- Vitamin B 2 is extremely important to maintain energy, and a adequate amount of it.

Depending on which type of protein powder you are using vitamins could possibly be more or less as well as certain ingredients.

In any case protein powder for weight gain has been deemed both safe and effective by numerous experts as well as the consumers that drink/use these protein powders on a regular basis; a number of consumers that are also highly dedicated professional body

Builders.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Recently I've watching Embarrassing Fat Bodies on Channel, they have been working with Coventry University Hospitals in doing research. This brought to look at the website of the hospital as they are only 10 minutes up the road for me and in less than 10 minutes they could help you find out your detailed body mass, fat mass and body volume and from this provide an estimate on your own personal metabolic rate. There is a cost of £50 so I suppose this determines how badly you want to know this information or are you just happy with calipers?

Here's a quick link to the site for anybody that wants to have a look.

The BOD POD at University Hospital | UHCW NHS Trust


----------



## Proteinsforhealth (Jan 23, 2013)

This information will help you calculate your Body weight, Waist-to-Height ratio, percent body fat, and lean body mass. You also get an estimate of your daily calorie and protein requirements based on your level of activity. It is a good idea to record your measurements once per week to keep track of your progress. If you keep the data in a notepad


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stand in front of the mirror, jump, if it keeps jiggling after you'vestopped it's fat - simple.

What is the relevance of knowing your body fat levels other than bragging rights, if you are happy at 15% that's great, why need to know you are at 15% as long as you're happy?


----------



## Proteinsforhealth (Jan 23, 2013)

Calculate Body fat percentage using skin fold calipers. This is the most accurate method to measure your body fat. The Skinfold caliper is a device which measures the thickness of a fold of your skin with its underlying layer of fat.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you'd like a real accurate measure, DEXA scan if you've the facility available.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Stand in front of the mirror, jump, if it keeps jiggling after you'vestopped it's fat - simple.
> 
> What is the relevance of knowing your body fat levels other than bragging rights, if you are happy at 15% that's great, why need to know you are at 15% as long as you're happy?


Gotta love the response extreme. Its true its just a number let the mirror tell th tale.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> If you'd like a real accurate measure, DEXA scan if you've the facility available.


Over two yrs on...

Welcome back!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Over two yrs on...
> 
> Welcome back!!


Hah thanks.

When guestimating bodyfat, be prepared to maybe add on another 2%! Be surprised how off you can be until you get DEXA scanned.


----------



## Alden (Aug 23, 2013)

Well,I am here and agree with your reviews about the measure of the body weight so

according to me that you can do it at home if you have a body fat caliper.We should be

take care of the body fitness issues and maintain of the body fat....


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

I think Skin Fold Caliper method is perfect. Skin Fold is hands down the most effective, accurate, practical method to measure and track your body fat percentage.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

jadenmiller said:


> I think Skin Fold Caliper method is perfect. Skin Fold is hands down the most effective, accurate, practical method to measure and track your body fat percentage.


Certainly not perfect. Flaws with some equations, also have to take into account ethnicity etc..

Underwater weighing, DEXA, bodpod.... the more savvy methods.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I only use calipers to see if I am loosing bodyfat. Don't hold much score on the actual reading.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

splinter said:


> Certainly not perfect. Flaws with some equations, also have to take into account ethnicity etc..
> 
> Underwater weighing, DEXA, bodpod.... the more savvy methods.


What do you think about Bioelectric Impedance Analysis. BIA scale will estimate fat-free body mass and body fat percentage.


----------

